# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 11/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tuần này Didau sẽ dẫn bạn đến với không khí tưng bừng của lễ Giáng Sinh và Năm Mới tại thủ đô Hà Nội cổ kính, vịnh Hạ Long hùng vĩ, “Đệ nhất bát cảnh xứ Lạng” Tam Thanh và “Thị trấn trong sương” Sapa. Cũng như khám phá các tỉnh “Di Sản Miền Trung” với Phố cổ Hội An, Cố đô Huế và “Đệ nhất động” Phong Nha. Xa hơn nữa chúng ta sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng nét đẹp của thành phố Tam Á - “Hawaii phương Đông” và “Đất nước triệu voi” Lào. Cùng du ngoạn nào!!!

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội - Hạ Long - Lạng Sơn - Tam Thanh - Sapa - Tràng An*

Thời gian: 7 ngàyGiá tour: 10.690.000 VNĐ (Giá đã giảm 2.500.000 VNĐ/ khách)Phương tiện: đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 7, 14, 21, 28/12

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhPhí tàu đi Vịnh Hạ Long, vé cáp treo Yên Tử khứ hồi và bảo hiểm du lịch

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Travel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - Phong Nha*

Thời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêmGiá tour: 4.565.000 VNDPhương tiện: đi về bằng tàu hỏaKhởi hành: thứ 3, thứ 6 hàng tuần

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé tàu hỏa khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhPhí thuyền đi Phong Nha, vé xem ca Huế và tham dự biểu diễn nghệ thuật truyền thốngBảo hiểm du lịch

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Công Đoàn Hà Nội

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Hải Khẩu - Hưng Long - Tam Á*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 17.619.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bay (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên)Khởi hành: 31/12/2011

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch, visa Trung Quốc và thuế VAT.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch VYC

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Viên Chăn - Luông PhaBang - Xiêng Khoảng*

Thời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêmGiá tour: 7.890.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi và về bằng xe ô tôKhởi hành: 11, 21, 28/11 và 12, 26/12

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe, HDV suốt tuyến, phí cửa khẩu, thủ tục và quá cảnh LàoChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé các điểm tham quan theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch, phí xe tăng bo và thuyền độc mộc tham quan Thẳm Ting

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Phương tiện đến Vinh

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Red Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## bbcn23

khách sạn kết hợp tour giá rẻ tại Đà Nẵng các mẹ ơi,
tôi đi rồi, thích lắm, 
Giới thiệu cho các mẹ số tư vấn free nè: 0988 331375 - 0905891882 
Mr.Khương làm du lịch rất tốt ở Đà Nẵng đấy
chúc các mẹ có chuyế đi thú vị

----------


## leminhminh6869

I TIẾT TOUR DU LỊCH
TOUR DU LỊCH QUẢNG CHÂU - THÂM QUYẾN - HONGKONG ĐƯỜNG BỘ

DU LICH HONGKONG DUONG BO | DU LICH QUANG CHAU DUONG BO | DU LICH THAM QUYEN DUONG BO | DU LICH QUANG CHAU - THAM QUYEN - HONG KONG DUONG BO GIA RE | CHUONG TRÌNH DU LICH QUANG CHAU - THAM QUYEN - HONG KONG 6 NGAY 5 DEM DI DUONG BO | DU LICH DUONG BO TRUNG QUOC - HONGKONG MUA SAM
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT TOUR: 0422400222 // 0422400333



HỒNG KÔNG-QUẢNG CHÂU-THẨM QUYẾN

Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêm

Giới thiệu Tour du lịch Hồng Kong - Quảng Châu - Thẩm Quyến 6 ngày 5 đêm từ Hà Nội



 Quảng Châu vẫn là nơi "trên trời, dưới là hàng hoá"...du khách sẽ được thoả nhãn chiêm ngưỡng cách bán hàng nơi đây, đi bộ phố đêm. Quảng Châu cùng với thành phố Thâm Quyến hợp thành tuyến hành trình thoả mãn nhu cầu mua sắm củ du khách...

Lịch trình Tour du lịch Hồng Kong - Quảng Châu - Thẩm Quyến 6 ngày 5 đêm từ Hà Nội

NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI – NAM NINH – QUẢNG CHÂU (ăn trưa, chiều)

06h00 Ôtô và Hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại điểm hẹn đưa lên cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục xuất cảnh Việt nam và nhập cảnh Trung Quốc.
Ăn trưa: đi xe ô-tô khởi hành sang Nam Ninh. Đến Nam Ninh, tham quan cửa hàng mỹ nghệ Tinh Châu.
Tối: ăn tối, 19h13 đáp tàu hỏa đi Quảng Châu. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

NGÀY 2: QUẢNG CHÂU (ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Sáng tới Quảng Châu. Tham quan công viên nghĩa trang Hoàng Hoa Cương - viếng lăng liệt sĩ Phạm Hồng Thái, công viên Việt Tú - tượng Ngũ Dương - biểu tượng của thành phố Quảng Châu,tư vấn sức khỏe miễn phí. tham quan nhà tưởng niệm Tôn Trung Sơn, dạo chơi đường Bắc Kinh mua sắm.
Tối: Tự do dạo chơi. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

NGÀY 3: QUẢNG CHÂU – THÂM QUYẾN – HỒNG KÔNG (ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Sáng: Đi ôtô sang Thâm Quyến, ăn trưa tại Thâm Quyến, sau đó đi tàu hỏa sang Hôngkông(Khoảng 30 phút ), chiều tham quan Miếu Huynh Đại Tiên, trung tâm trao trả Hôngkông về cho Trung Quốc, ngắm đại cầu Thanh Mã, mua sắm tại khu phố Qúy Ông, Qúy Bà. Tối tự do thưởng thức và ngoạn cảnh Hôngkông về đêm.
Tối: Đoàn nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

NGÀY 4: HONGKONG – THÂM QUYẾN (ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Sáng tham quan công viên Hải Dương, vịnh Nước Cạn Repulse, xe đưa đoàn lên đỉnh núi Thái Bình Sơn ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Hôngkông, mua sắm tự do tại các siêu thị Thiên đường mua sắm. 
Khoảng 16:00 lên tàu hỏa (Ghế ngồi) về Thâm Quyến (Khoảng 30 phút), đến Thẩm Quyến, tham quan công viên Thế Giới Thu Nhỏ (Nếu yêu cầu xem chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc tai công viên.
Chiều: Sau khi ăn bữa chiều mời vào tham quan công viên kết hợp xem biểu diễn). Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Thâm Quyến.

NGÀY 5: THÂM QUYẾN – QUẢNG CHÂU – NAM NINH (ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Sáng tham quan các cảnh đẹp của thành phố Đặc khu kinh tế phát triển nhanh nhất Trung Quốc, công viên Liên Hoa Sơn, tượng bác Đặng Tiểu Bình, thưởng thức tơ lụa Thâm Quyến và bảo tàng địa khoáng.
Trưa: ăn trưa,Đi ôtô về Quảng Châu.
16h10 Đi tàu hỏa về Nam Ninh. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu hỏa.

NGÀY 6: NAM NINH – HÀ NỘI (ăn sáng, trưa)
06h10 Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. tham quan Thanh Tú Sơn - ngắm cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên với tháp Ngự Long, tháp Đầu Phượng, chùa Thái Lan - vùng đất được người Quảng Tây coi là vùng đất Thánh mà du khách bốn phương đổ đến cầu Phúc-Tại-Lộc, khu mớI Lãng Đông, trung tâm triển lãm quốc tế Nam Ninh, công viên Nam Hồ, Đại Hội Đường, thưởng thức văn hoá Trung y của Trung quốc - Lưỡng Nghĩa Hiên.
Trưa: Ăn trưa tại nha hàng Ngọc trai Vinh Minh Cung Nam Ninh.
Chiều xe đưa đoàn ra cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục xuất cảnh về Việt Nam. Ôtô đón đoàn về Hà Nội, chia tay đoàn và kết thúc chương trình.
Hành trình trên có thể thay đổi thứ tự điểm tham quan cho hợp lý hơn nhưng sẽ đảm bảo cung cấp đầy đủ các điểm.


GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM
- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao , phòng 2 giường.
- Vé thắng cảnh theo như trong chương trình cửa thứ nhất.
- Ăn tiêu chuẩn 8món + 1 canh + Hoa quả.
- Xe ôtô điều hoà vận chuyển theo chương trình, 1chai nước/ngày trên xe.
- Vé tàu khoang 6 điều hoà: Nam Ninh – Quảng Châu – Nam Ninh.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch 10.000 USD/người/vụ.
- Thủ tục VISA Trung Quốc + HongKong. 

KHÔNG BAO GỒM
- Phòng đơn khi bị lẻ Nam lẻ Nữ . Vé thắng cảnh ngoài chương trình.
- Điện thoại, giặt là, các chi phí cá nhân khác…
- Tiền TIP cho HDV và lái xe mỗi ngày 3$/khách.
- Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế GTGT (VAT).
- Yêu cầu phòng đơn cộng thêm 60USD/Khách. 

CHÚ Ý
- Mỗi thành viên nộp cho chúng tôi 02 ảnh 4x6 ( chụp nền trắng ) và Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng trước 15 ngày.
- Nhập cảnh Hôngkông qua cửa khẩu đường bộ.
- Nam Ninh - Quảng Châu khứ hồi đi bằng tàu hỏa.
DU LICH HONGKONG DUONG BO | DU LICH QUANG CHAU DUONG BO | DU LICH THAM QUYEN DUONG BO | DU LICH QUANG CHAU - THAM QUYEN - HONG KONG DUONG BO GIA RE | CHUONG TRÌNH DU LICH QUANG CHAU - THAM QU

----------

